# [06-05-2004] Tapioca Express Meet #2



## Suyeda (May 24, 2004)

*Tapioca Express Meet*

*When?* Saturday, June 5th, 2004 @ 7:30pm - 11pm

*Where?* Tapioca Express @ 7600 Greenhaven DR. Sacramento, CA 95931

Map ; http://www.dantenetworks.com/suyeda/tapioca/TapiocaExpress001.bmp
Map ; http://www.dantenetworks.com/suyeda/tapioca/TapiocaExpress002.bmp

*Who?* Who is attending? It is hard to tell who is attending the meet and who isn't! Though many people say they will show and end up having last minute things popping up. Which isn't their fault, but I can't really gurantee who will show up and who doesn't! Though this promotion has been shared with many forums including the following ;

http://www.350zmotoring.com
http://www.350zonline.com
http://www.club4ag.com
http://www.clubrsx.com
http://www.clubvolvo.com
http://www.drifting.com
http://www.evolutionm.net
http://www.i-club.com
http://www.importxtremes.com
http://www.jdmuniverse.com
http://www.mazdaworld.org
http://www.nasioc.com
http://www.newcelica.org
http://www.nissanforums.com
http://www.nissansilvia.com
http://www.norcalimports.com
http://www.norcalsupras.net
http://www.reflexmedia.net
http://www.rx7club.com
http://www.rx8web.com
http://www.rx8club.com
http://www.samuraifiles.com
http://www.shift-hard.com
http://www.speedyks.com
http://www.supraforums.com
http://www.supramania.com
http://www.celica.net
http://www.mr2oc.com
http://www.toyotanation.com
http://www.toyotaownersclub.com
http://www.tougefriends.com
http://www.volvospeed.com
http://www.zilvia.net

Many forums to be included! Feel free to post this at any other forums you feel that would be interested.

*Why?* You ask why did I post this at many forums? For many reaons, not all of the communities will participate in this meet, not everyone will show up after they already said they would, the more the cars ; the better, and various of other reasons. Why at Tapioca Express? Because there have been a few other get togethers / meets there in the past, including the meet I threw 2 weekends back! Which turned out fairly well!

I hope this will be a great turn out. Even if the majority of you decide not to go for whatever reasons, we will still be there! Tapioca = Yum! ;]

*Contact Info ;* If you have any questions, comments, and/or suggestions, feel free to email me at [email protected] with the topic title starting with TAP MEET (Reasons being that I won't delete it for not recognising the email address and automatically thinking its junk). Or contact me through MSN messager @ [email protected] or AOL Instant Messanger @ TheSuyeda.

*Notes ;* Also, I will provide an updated list of who SAYS they are going to show at the meet every two days or so! Also, I'd like to have myself a disclaimer while on this topic. The list with the usernames of who say are going to the meet, may or may not show! Which means, if they don't show don't hold me responsible for the outcome of the meet  Cause at the last meet I remember overhearing a few guys talking about the meet should have been big! There was a huge list! And if you feel like you have been tricked into coming to the meet, I am sorry for the trouble. Though the list is LEGIT. The list is obtained from people who reply to this topic of one of many forums who say they are going to go!

BTW, thanks again for those of you who showed up at the last meet!


----------



## Suyeda (May 24, 2004)

Come on Nissan enthusiast! Come strut your stuff! The last meet there was quite a few Nissan supporters! So come by and show your Nissan pride!


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Suyeda said:


> Come on Nissan enthusiast! Come strut your stuff! The last meet there was quite a few Nissan supporters! So come by and show your Nissan pride!


Is that place usually crowded with other imports enthusiasts? I'm afraid the one time I show up, Sac PD will finally have enough of the "hooligans" and start handing out tickets. It's also a good idea to change locations every week. I don't know. Just my 1/2 cent.


----------



## Suyeda (May 24, 2004)

Yes, I know what you mean about the PD getting involved. After leaving Sacramento and going into Citrus Heights I believed. To this Krispy Kreme where they have weekly meets, there were police everywhere! I believe the next meet will be at a different location because of the large parking lot! Anyways, thanks for the heads up


----------

